# Insolação Lisboa Fev 2010



## CSAB (7 Abr 2010 às 11:58)

Bom dia.
Precisava do valor da insolação de Lisboa em Fevereiro de 2010.
Em número de horas e em percentagem.
Onde o posso encontrar?


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2010 às 12:22)

CSAB disse:


> Bom dia.
> Precisava do valor da insolação de Lisboa em Fevereiro de 2010.
> Em número de horas e em percentagem.
> Onde o posso encontrar?



Olá!

Na página 8 do Boletim Climatológico Mensal - Fevereiro 2010 (Portugal Continental), é divulgado o seguinte mapa, no que diz respeito ao número de horas de insolação:


----------



## CSAB (7 Abr 2010 às 12:24)

Obrigada.
Sim, já tinha consultado esse mapa.
Como é que posso obter o valor em percentagem?


----------



## vitamos (7 Abr 2010 às 12:49)

CSAB disse:


> Obrigada.
> Sim, já tinha consultado esse mapa.
> Como é que posso obter o valor em percentagem?



Percentagem em relação ao nº de horas total de sol? Nesse caso basta fazeres a razão entre o nº de horas efectivas com sol e o numero de horas total do período compreendido entre o nascer e o por do sol  para esse mês. Multiplicando por 100 terás a percentagem (caso seja o que pretendes). Mapas com percentagem não sei se se encontrarão...


EDIT: Dados astronómicos (nomeadamente comprimento do dia) aqui: http://www.oal.ul.pt/index.php?link=dados2010#


----------



## CSAB (7 Abr 2010 às 16:11)

Sim, é isso que eu pretendo.
No entanto eu necessito saber o valor exacto para o numero maximo de horas de sol, e o valor exacto do numero efectivo de horas de sol.
No grafico nao nos são dados valores exactos.


----------



## Fil (7 Abr 2010 às 17:26)

O número de horas de sol foram de exactos 112,2 horas. Mas desconheço qual a percentagem em relação ao normal.


----------



## CSAB (7 Abr 2010 às 17:42)

E o número máximo, alguém sabe?
Para poder calcular a percentagem!


----------



## Fil (7 Abr 2010 às 18:23)

Ah, pensei que quisesses o número médio de horas para Fevereiro. O número máximo de horas é de aproximadamente 309h.


----------



## CSAB (7 Abr 2010 às 18:39)

Muito obrigada.
É que assim eu obtenho um indíce de insolação de 112.2/309 = 0.36.
Parece bem?
Já agora... onde foi buscar esses dados?
Para eu colocar no trabalho a fonte...


----------

